# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Los Iconos Desaparecen de la Barra de Herramientas

## ExcelTip

Resolución de Problemas:

Cuando se agregan nuevos íconos a las barras de herramientas Estándar y Formato, algunos de lo iconos existentes pueden desaparecer. Esto sucede porque hay demasiados iconos para ser mostrados en una misma línea.
Utilizando métodos abreviados
Para prevenir que los iconos desaparezcan:
Elimine los iconos no utilizados de la barra de herramientas arrastrándolos fuera de la misma mientras presiona la tecla 

O

Cambien la posición de los iconos en la barra de herramientas. Mueva los iconos más comúnmente utilizados al lado izquierdo de la barra de herramientas presionando las teclas

----------

